# Started my Miss World series...



## MHFC (Feb 14, 2010)

Started doing my Miss Anthro World series, with the first offering from the
Bahamas. I've currently got 40 countries on my list;








Tanzania
Venezuela
Namibia
Egypt
Canada
Germany
Mozambique
Russia
France
Argentina
Kenya
Iceland
Mexico
Uganda
Indonesia
Brazil
Finland
South Africa
China
Columbia
Israel
Malawi
Bhutan
Zimbabwe
Czech Republic
Malta
Madagascar
Australia
Botswana
Democratic Republic of the Congo
Jamaica
Japan
Ukraine
Netherlands
United Kingdom
United State of America
Saudia Arabia

if you have any other recommendations, perhaps from your country, i'd love to hear them!
Kemia, my Bahamian tiger shark, can be found here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3418991

Shameless plug over.

Alternatively, i like peeps to pop by for a random chat and multiple lols. Just click the iddy biddy paw!


----------

